# Jailbroken iDevices don't play nice w/ Uber app



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

I successfully installed the Uber Driver app on my iPad Air since Uber allows the app on personal devices here in Atlanta, GA. Everything seemed okay till I got this message: "Jailbroken phones are not permitted?"

I understand why tv companies and the bunch have issues with jailbroken iDevices as one can bypass subscriptions and all, but what does Uber have to gain by stopping jailbroken devices? Seemed strange considering I drive for Lyft too and have had no issues with compatibility on my jailbroken iPhone 5S or jailbroken iPad for the past couple of months.

Uber just likes being THAT guy/girl in the room that enjoys make one's life difficult...

Worst case I will just have to restore my device but just wanted t give every1 out there a heads up...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I read about S.F. Airport drivers paying to hack their phones so they can fake being closer to the pax than they really are while in the bull pen / waiting lot.

Maybe this is uber's fix?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

hmm..I guess so...Sucks the innocent ones that jailbreak for freedom from Apple's tentacles have to suffer. Oh well


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

GPS spoofing is the most likely reason. The same reason we'll probably never see an Android version of the app.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

This is normal for corporate-like stuff. The insurance company I work for offers Good for Enterprise to check our Outlook email (I don't have it since I'm not paid a cell phone stipend, as I don't leave the office in my job), and I know that Good blocks rooted devices because there is an Xposed module available that prevents Good from checking root status.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber jailbrake protection can be easy bypassed with the patch, installed from Flex app. I checked today, works perfect, plus patch disables annoying offline notification


----------



## dalarso (May 7, 2015)

I can also confirm that the patch from Flex 2 app allows the app to work just fine.


----------



## TheGuyWithTheHat (Oct 28, 2015)

There's kinda a Catch-22: There are Cydia apps that let you make Uber think your not jailbroken (I've not tried the Flex one, but there's another tweak just dedicated for that function), but they break certain features. For example, and I learned this the hard way, I had jailbroken, and installed said tweak (don't have Cydia right now so I couldn't tell you the name), and coincidentally Uber pushed an update to the Partner App. Well, for some reason* I could not swipe to begin trips. So I spent a weekend giving a bunch of free rides, and had to jump through LOTS of fiery hoops to get compensation from Uber.

*Turns out the reason was because of the JB (or maybe specifically the tweak). As part of the troubleshooting (and the thing that sucked was that I could only test it by trying to pick up a real client), I had to restore my phone, and it worked. About a week later, there was a new iOS version, with a JB available. I installed ALL THE THINGS, and ended up with exactly the same problem: Swiping "Start Trip" did absolutely nothing. I gave her a free ride, and went home and restored my phone, and everything worked fine the next time I went out.

Edit: When I get bold, I'll try it again, using Flex 2 instead of the other tweak :/


----------

